# 加拿大访问不了linuxsir.org和linuxbyte.net

## wangxiaohu

请有心的朋友帮忙向这两个站的站长反映一下....不想每次都配置proxy

----------

## meteozwh

在美国也访问不了，据说是他们的国外流量被封了  :Sad: 

----------

## kohno

有时候用了proxy也很难上，又慢，真是气死！  :Mad: 

----------

## honghai

These sites can't be visited from Germany  :Sad: 

----------

## liuspider

最新公告：由于网络调整，访问LinuxSir的速度受到了较大的影响，望大家谅解。

目前我们仍在调整和优化服务，以期最大限度的减少所受到的影响。

影响是暂时的，也可能会持续好几天，但终将恢复正常，我们将一如既往地尽力为大家提供更好的学习交流环境。

如有新的消息，我们会在第一时间发布公告，感谢大家的支持与理解。

LinuxSir.Org 管理小组

----------

## lanb

我从X'mas开始就上不去了!拜托哪个给北南反映一下阿!很痛苦阿!

----------

## timeout

幸好linuxfans.org, magiclinux.org and magiclinux.net 的域名不是在国内注册的。

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *timeout wrote:*   

> 幸好linuxfans.org, magiclinux.org and magiclinux.net 的域名不是在国内注册的。

 

加上forums.gentoo.org  :Razz: 

----------

